# No C-Max Hybrid on UberX?



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

I got a new vehicle, and when I go to add it on in UberX it does not list the C-Max Hybrid from Ford...

Is this vehicle just not allowed on the system???? It is bigger than the Prius and smaller than the Prius V with more passenger space than both.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Email Uber and ask them..


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uber doesn't like Fords


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

VSSteve said:


> I got a new vehicle, and when I go to add it on in UberX it does not list the C-Max Hybrid from Ford...
> 
> Is this vehicle just not allowed on the system???? It is bigger than the Prius and smaller than the Prius V with more passenger space than both.


Presumably you cleared it through the system (inspection/insurance)? If so, a simple email should suffice to get it added.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Somebody here on the forum uses one, add a ford something from the list, then email support.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

yea there car list is not exhaustive, they have to change it all the time. Sometimes just to get you on the system they just tell you to pick a car that is close to your model and approve you. But that backfires when someone else looks at your documents and finds out the car listed on registration and insurance does not match the car chosen then they deactivate you. So try to get your car added legitimately.


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

I have emailed them multiple times.... I keep getting told "We will send this to our operations team"..... useless


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

Uber in NY has the CMAX Hybrid listed as "Not accepted"

Which MAKES NO SENSE!

Its larger than the prius, and slightly smaller than the Prius V


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

VSSteve said:


> Uber in NY has the CMAX Hybrid listed as "Not accepted"
> 
> Which MAKES NO SENSE!
> 
> Its larger than the prius, and slightly smaller than the Prius V


That's weird. I checked chicago uber. Cmax is on the approved cars list.


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

It is weird.... It is a hell of a Transport Car... Lots of Room, good gas mileage... Comfortable etc...


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

It's on the Orlando approved list


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

I recall reading somewhere that the dropdown lists just have entries for cars that are already active on the system. Pick something close and e-mail them.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Uber doesn't like Fords


Uber started with the lincoln towncar, and that is a ford...so I don't understand...


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I know a driver here in Seattle that uses one on all platforms. Actually she is a member here on the forum as well SunSmith.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

I'm in LA and have been driving a Cmax for a year now. No issues registering it with Uber or Lyft.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> Uber started with the lincoln towncar, and that is a ford...so I don't understand...


Uber Sydney allowed the Ford G6E here to operate within their black fleet when they 1st started. Within 12 months they changed their minds and hung a number of operators out to dry.


----------



## SF CURBSERVER (Oct 15, 2014)

Where's the list


----------



## VSSteve (Sep 30, 2014)

Google Acceptable Cars Uber... Uber Corp has no list. NY has one...


----------



## BESTNATL (Nov 17, 2014)

*does anyone have the link to the Atlanta list, if possible?*


----------



## UberRaleigh (Sep 10, 2014)

i noticed that, too

i periodically drive my wife's phev cmax, but i had to add it as an escape (because it's actually an escape)

i submitted the registration to uber, and it was approved, so...


----------

